# Dr. Najeebs Lectures For Free



## Medicine Buddy (Jun 23, 2014)

Below is Dr. Najeebs lectures for free.

If you find him slow, watch at speed 2, in youtube. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSgPh_h0QAp2tg-lCeA4-zw/videos

All the best


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Online videos and the contents are now-a-days used by the students from the entire stream to excel in their career. These online resources are very much useful for the students, as they can use it whenever they want and also take up the classes without being visiting there. ‘entrancebook’ is also one such online portal which provides the useful contents for the Medical or Dental students who prepare for their entrance examinations.


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

